# Pokemath!



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 19, 2010)

I just had an idea for a new game

The first poster posts a math problem using numbers in pokemon games:
these can range from incredibly simple to incredibly hard. After you post an answer, post another problem.
ex:
Poster1: PP of judgment - PP of Roar of time

Poster2: 5. 

 Take the number of Pokeballs introduced in sinnoh, multiply by Hyper Beam's base power , divide by accuracy of Mega kick, add the TM number of Focus blast, subtract the PP of focus punch, and tell me a pokemon that evolves when It's level reaches that number. 

Poster3: Aggron

and so on, and so on.

to start, I'll ask this one: National dex# of Swablu divided by the TM for Water Pulse


----------



## Flareth (Aug 19, 2010)

111.

National Dex number of Kyogre multiplied by the HM number of surf.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 19, 2010)

1,146 if I multiplied correctly.

The amount of PP of Hyper Beam AFTER a PP max, multiplied by Umbreon's Special Attack stat, plus the PP of Thunder Wave, divided by the TM number for Arial Ace. Name one pokémon that evolves at this level.


----------

